# Keto Diet massive 13lb weight gain on Carb up days



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dont worry mate, it will drop off again, no doubt its just water.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Don't worry mate, it'll only be water, glycogen and bit of bloat.

13lbs of fat is 45,500 calories, and I don't expect you ate that much this weekend.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

WAter and glycogen plus food weight in your gut if you've really pigged.

Every 1kg/2.2lbs of muscle you have can suck up around 400g/1lb of water and glycogen combined when at maximum glycogen capacity, and this is what you can potentially achieve with a reefed.

A quarter of the total extra weight will glycogen and three quarters water, as you hold 3g of water for each 1g of glycogen.

In a massive carb refeed can lead to a lot of sudden weight gain due to this if coming from a highly depleted state.


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> 13lbs of fat is 45,500 calories, and I don't expect you ate that much this weekend.


Yeah no way did I eat all that lol.

Kept the fat down to 80g a day or so.

Will keep the consistency going and see what happens this week.

Might restrict the carb-up to a day and see.

Been reading previous posts you have contributed too B|GJOE and i couldn't have designed my Keto without your inputs..

Cheers


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

Are you using all weekend to carb up? seems a bit excessive to me. 1 day should be enough pal. 6 carb heavy meals will get you over a kg of carbs and at 12 stone i doubt you need more than that.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

In all honesty, I seem to loose the most fat on the weeks following a big refeed with a big gain.


----------

